# Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42 vs. Vortex Razor HD 10x42. help me choose please



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Zeiss for the price. Zeiss for clarity


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

Zeiss hands down!

I looked through tons of glass before I went with the Swaros. I looked through Swaros and Vortex side by side on a tripod because I didn't want to spend big bucks on binos. Ended up spending big bucks on binos and have zero regrets! But the Zeiss were #2 on my list. Didn't see difference in glass between the two, the Swaros just felt better in my hand.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

I just want to make sure you guys are not thinking about the Zeiss Victory's. The conquest HDs are real nice but not as nice as their top of the line Victory model. thanks for the input. im going to look at both side by side this weekend but i like to hear from other hunters too.


----------



## shooter 21 (Mar 13, 2010)

look on camofire right now some zeiss on their nother hr or so


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Well I'm a believer in Vortex and I like their glass very well. I think the clarity is just as good as other glass. The HD's are great glass. I think the price is very good for quality. Your eyes don't get tired scanning for a long period of time and their warranty is second to none. Pull both pair up and give them a look side by side and see for yourself. 
'


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeiss Conquest HD hands down when you start talking $1000 glasses.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Zeiss hands down!
> 
> I looked through tons of glass before I went with the Swaros. I looked through Swaros and Vortex side by side on a tripod because I didn't want to spend big bucks on binos. Ended up spending big bucks on binos and have zero regrets! But the Zeiss were #2 on my list. Didn't see difference in glass between the two, the Swaros just felt better in my hand.


After my first Alaskan moose hunt where I tried to glass with low end Nikon compact binos, I came home with a mission to purchase a good, but affordable pair for my future trips. I went to Cabelas and tried several, including Swaros and Zeiss. As noted above, the Swaros may have been 5% better for nearly twice the cost of the Zeiss Conquest, so I started seriously shopping and found them on sale at an online store with some bonus gear. They are excellent glass and I have not regretted purchasing them for a moment.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

All I have read is Zeiss to be fair or have a legit claim I believe you would need to have used the both of them in the field... Just because they are Zeiss is not a good enough reason for me, and I am looking at both sets as well. 

I do like the Zeiss very much and they are very clear and hold tons of light plus a no fault warranty, not sure if it is transferable? Vortex is very clear for me and very good glass and I actualy preffer the EL style of binos apposed to the style of Zeiss (small deal) that being said the diopter of the Vortex can be a POS at times becuase it will pop in and out so sometimes your adjusting left focus and its really doing the right eye. 

Zeiss are also a few ounces lighter and smaller. It would come down to personal preference. I like Ziess bino's but was less then impressed with the Conquest scope on my buddys gone. Good luck with the search! Let us know what you choose.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have only seen the Zeiss Conquest HD's in the magazines, but the Vortex Razor HD is the best glass below the Swarovski Swarovision, Leica Ultravid HD and the Zeiss FL's that I've looked through personally. If the Conquest HD's are better than the Razor HD's they are good. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I sold my ZEISS and bought VORTEX


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Is this even a serious descusion?
Your compairing a ford tempo to a bmw...


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

tcfishgod said:


> Is this even a serious descusion?
> Your compairing a ford tempo to a bmw...


You either have to much money N no brains or have never compared the two like I have in the early morning and very late evening. As I said I SOLD a zeiss for a Vortex and also sold a SWARO Z6 2.5-15x56 to buy the VORTEX PST 4.5-16x50...VORTEX is the silent optic no one knows about.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

tcfishgod said:


> Is this even a serious descusion?
> Your compairing a ford tempo to a bmw...


I don't if I consider Vortex a BM'er or not, but would consider them a Mercedes!!:wink:


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I think if your going to put a comment lets make it insightful... Like the Zeiss are much clearer they hold more light or Vortex is better in your hands and I like the eye releif. Just making comments like Zeiss is the best when people are asking for which is better and why is kind of childish. If Ziess is better why? They are new and I HIGHLY DOUBT that all of you backing Ziess have tried the Conquest HD in the field to say they are the best in comparison. I undestand that Zeiss are great but that is not the question...

HOW DO THE ZESS CONQUEST HD AND VORTEX RAZOR HD STACK UP??


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently had this same debat. I was looking at the Zeiss Conquest ABK and the Vortex. Went to Basspro to try them out. To be honest, I didnt even care to look at the Vortex or any other brand. I was pretty set on Zeiss as everyone here and a lot of places talks highly them. I sold a 10x50 Zeiss scope, so i was familiar with them. I went to look at the Zeiss's and was happy with the clarity on them. I told the guy behind the counter that I'd take them. He asked me if i wanted another set to compare them to, so i said sure and he handed me the Vortex. After looking through the Vortex, I was beyond impressed with the clarity and low light gathering. After spending 20 min going back and fourth. I also had the 3 people with me look through them too and everyone like and thought the Vortex were as clear if not clearer than the Zeiss. Again, like was mentioned above. It is a matter of personal preference. Needless to say i went with the Vortex.


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

looks like Zen-Ray PRIME HD is just around the corner. A good candidate to throw in the mix too.


----------



## Quailhunter (Feb 12, 2010)

Just my two cents but it makes me laugh when people claim to have compared binos in low light situations INSIDE A BIG BOX STORE. That in no way compares to a field setting and last/first light situations. 

Off of my box. 

To the OP, best of luck with your decision.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

appreciate all the info.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

find a shop that repairs them and ask. Many have good glass, but the rest of the parts are plastic, good ones have good components.


----------



## dave4 (Feb 7, 2012)

I havent held the HD razor, but in checking out the hot new HD viper, I thought the glass has improved, but on their high end stuff they still use the crappy cheap feeling eyecups, that bugs me. Zeiss eyecups are stout, it really does make the ford taurus vs. Mercedes S class comparison sound. Go close the door on a taurus then a Mercedes, the quality difference is tangible.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

I havent looked throught the new Razor HDs or the Conquest HDs so Im no help there. I can tell you however that Vortex is one of the most oustanding companies I have ever dealt with period. They have done more than take care of me on multiple occaisions...........I respect that and will continue to buy from them in the future.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

wekilldeer said:


> I havent looked throught the new Razor HDs or the Conquest HDs so Im no help there. I can tell you however that Vortex is one of the most oustanding companies I have ever dealt with period. They have done more than take care of me on multiple occaisions...........I respect that and will continue to buy from them in the future.


That's the main reason I use them. I talked on the phone with one of there reps. For an hour discussing optics and he never once cut me short and was very helpful during the whole conversation.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I would bet $$ most have not tried the new
2012 Razor,, they are amazing and Vortex cut
the weight by 5oz compared to last years
Razor.

I have had the luxury of using some of the
best class on the market and I choose Vortex


----------



## Mahikilr (Jun 12, 2012)

So I just bought the conquest hd's. I live in billings so I spent an hour outside looking thru every bino they had. I compared the swaros, zeiss conquest hd, vortex razor hd, vortex viper, Leica and the cabelas euros. I spent over an hour glassing the ridge behind the store with the bino rep. By the time I was done I had actually narrowed it down to the zeiss and the euros. I never got the swaros to actually be that clear. I know it was operator error but the two sides didn't really want to be even with each other. The vipers were actually probably the best buy. They were clear but vortexes design kind of annoys me. They feel cheap. The only reason I went with the zeiss was because they were lighter than the euros. But I can promise you everyone's eyes are different and what works for me is not what works for everyone, just giving my experience.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

So, now that this thread is older, how do the Zeiss Conquest HD compare to the Vortex Razor HD?

I'm sure more of you have had time to compare now.

Also, to the OP, which did you end up buying?

Thanks!

-NSTRUT


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Man your way out there !!!!!!! I wanted to like the vortex and I do bu the conquest he had a much better field of view and was brighter and clearer .


7sand8s said:


> You either have to much money N no brains or have never compared the two like I have in the early morning and very late evening. As I said I SOLD a zeiss for a Vortex and also sold a SWARO Z6 2.5-15x56 to buy the VORTEX PST 4.5-16x50...VORTEX is the silent optic no one knows about.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

I just have a chance to buy a pair of Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42 for $750 and was wondering if I should jump on that deal
or if maybe it is not as good as I think it is?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I think there the best bio on the planet , field of view ,clarity ,brightness and what feel is the perfect size.jump on the deal .


nstrut said:


> I just have a chance to buy a pair of Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42 for $750 and was wondering if I should jump on that deal
> or if maybe it is not as good as I think it is?


----------



## j.p.rich (Dec 31, 2013)

At full retail I would pick the Cabelas HD over both. But $750 would make the Zeiss tempting.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*The Zeiss Conquest are a best buy binocular!*

The Zeiss Conquest series are better than ever.
Their body is now made of aluminum and the eye-cups and armoring are improved.
The HD glass is made by Schott glass works which Zeiss owns.
There is no better glass to be found other than Schott HT glass which is a bit brighter.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Vortex!


----------



## HornVacuum (Feb 10, 2013)

i looked through the zeiss conquest the other day and i must say they were as clear as they get I'm sure the vortex razor is close and a number of other ones around the 1000 dollar price mark so if i seen em for sale at 750 i would jump all over em.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

HornVacuum said:


> i looked through the zeiss conquest the other day and i must say they were as clear as they get I'm sure the vortex razor is close and a number of other ones around the 1000 dollar price mark so if i seen em for sale at 750 i would jump all over em.


Thank you. I did jump on them. I'm worried that the power will not be enough. I sold my Razor 8.5 x 50's because I missed my 12X's that I also sold.
I wanted to move back up to 12x's, but I ran into this deal for the Zeiss Conquest HD's 10X42 and I could not pass them up.
I guess if the power is not good enough, I could always re-sell them. I guess we'll see. They should be headed my way tomorrow!

Thanks again, guys!

-NSTRUT


----------



## NathanF (Oct 10, 2012)

I just got a pair of the Razor HD's and I couldn't be happier about it. I spent a bunch of time in the local shops comparing all of the $1,000 glass (Vortex, Zeiss, Meo, Minox, etc) that I could find and for me, the Razors were my favorite. Like a lot of you, it cam down to the Conquest HD and Razor HD. The optics are so similar between the two of them that it is a coin toss. They seem to transmit color differently, but brightness and clarity seemed virtually identical. I realize that some people may have a much better trained set of eyes than me, but that is just my opinion on the two. I went with the Razors because of the better eye relief and I just like the fit/feel of them in my hand. As always, everyone likes something different, but for me, the Vortex was the winner.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> The Zeiss Conquest series are better than ever.
> Their body is now made of aluminum and the eye-cups and armoring are improved.
> The HD glass is made by Schott glass works which Zeiss owns.
> There is no better glass to be found other than Schott HT glass which is a bit brighter.


The new Conquest HD line is great.
I plan on buying the 10x32 model. I already have the 7x42 Victory bino. It is a great bino, but I want one with higher power too for use in good light conditions.
Here is a fun video of some "testing" of the new Conquest HD 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H64FCbtKKqs


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I absolutely love my Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42. Tested the Vortex as well, but Zeiss got my vote.


----------

